# Eheim Ecco - can't open canister



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Anybody got some advice? I sold an Eheim Ecco with one of my setups and the guy who bought it is having problems opening it. It's got sand in the body of the canister and it seems to have a super tight vacuum seal. I suggested running a hose through to wash the sand out and loosen things up but it's not working, so I said I'd try to find him some help. The filter still works fine, it just won't open.

If there's anyone near Metrotown willing to take a look at the filter, or anyone who has some suggestions, that would be great! He's a nice guy and I feel bad, so I'd like to get this fixed for him.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

You have pm. Ask him to call me.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Have him pm me and if he'll bring it over, I'll see if I can help him out. I've been owning/using Eheim canister filters for 20+ years so hopefully we can figure something out. I live near Metrotown.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's interesting. If he opens up the valves on the connectors it should break whatever vacuum seal that there is. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

+1 
I fully agree



tony1928 said:


> That's interesting. If he opens up the valves on the connectors it should break whatever vacuum seal that there is.
> 
> Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks guys! Reckon, I gave him your info...Anthony, I'll pass him to you next!



> That's interesting. If he opens up the valves on the connectors it should break whatever vacuum seal that there is.


This is what I would have thought too, but who knows..anything is possible. I know it was working when I sold it but it had been quite a while since I cleaned it.


----------

